# Having trouble going straight on toe edge



## SnowboardingJ (Mar 19, 2016)

When going straight or with a very wide turn on straights, on my toe edge, my front foot (left) is feeling very squirrelly, I also find it hard to really dig into toe edge turns and that I'm more whipping my back foot around to get a toe edge carve. I feel like I can't really push forward with my front foot, putting weight on that toe edge.

I'm an intermediate boarder and this just started happening the last few nights out at the local hill.

Riding a 2013 Nevesummer SL, widest stance on the board, bindings set at 15/15.

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Put more weight on the front foot.
And why are you using the widest stance?


----------



## SnowboardingJ (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm pretty tall and with the widest stance I've always had way way better balance.


----------



## SnowboardingJ (Mar 19, 2016)

I did move my bindings forward (width, not legth wise) a little bit a few weeks ago. When you center you boots over your board, should you bee looking at just the boots or the highbacks/bindings too?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

SnowboardingJ said:


> I did move my bindings forward (width, not legth wise) a little bit a few weeks ago. When you center you boots over your board, should you bee looking at just the boots or the highbacks/bindings too?


More like the max angles when you lean over the board and the toe or heel touch the ground.
Again it's hard to say without looking at how you ride to tell what the problem is.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

There is for sure a problem with your stance, but we can not tell what it is.

These are your possible problems, I suggest you be honest with yourself and see......

-first off widest stance possible is 99% of the time a mistake. Maybe ur the tallest lightest guy on the correct size stick (6'4" 130lbs on a 153?)

-not enough front foot weight

-incorrect stance balance whether it be front to back, or hip/knee/back related

*15/15 on that board should be no problem, imo a good place to start

*a super wide stance will give you some leeway when learning park or freestyle but will hold most people back when trying to ride real shit (critical terrain, pow, steeps, moguls, trees, real fucken shit)

When your stance is so wide, you literally are unable to shift your weight dynamically to each foot as you make turns because you are already extended beyond where you are able to make these dynamic shifts with your body because you are locked in at an extended position instead of a spot where you can piston your joints.

^that's a dumbass sentence but says what I meant even after edit lol


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Start bringing your stance in a .5 in. at a time. Every time you change it spend time carving and feeling it out. Also add a notch or two of forward lean, more so to your front foot. This too will force your knee to bend slightly and center your weight better. It also results in easier turn initiation which also helps with balance. Can't ask for help with technique, but say your stance is fine. Small adjustments and you'll notice it. Give it a chance.


----------

